# What can i do to make my pigeons life more funner?



## tennisplayer15 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a modern fligh pigeon(blue eyes and hes mostly white with brown and I have a white dove. Their cage is a big baby playpen in which they have a lot of room to exercise (their wings are clipped and their home pigeons) They dont play with parrot like toys nor do they enjoy talking to themselves in mirrors. The only thing they really like is cooing in many different vocal sounds. I was wondering if theres something I can do to make it more funner for them? (maybe something to make or buy) I would like to hear all your ideas. (Also these are rescued pigeons)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tennis,

Some pigeons and doves will "play" with toys, but most don't. They enjoy having flat perches in their enclosure as opposed to round ones and almost all dove and pigeons love to bathe, so make sure you offer them a bath pan every few days .. a small cat litter pan works well for this with just a couple of inches of water in it.

A few members DO have doves or pigeons that like toys .. small, lightweight cat balls with bells in them come to mind, but I'm sure the members who have birds that like toys will be along to fill you in.

Also, do be aware that it is often a dangerous combination to have a pigeon and a dove together. The pigeon is so much larger and stronger that it can do serious harm to a dove. So be very, very careful with your two birds.

We would love to see pictures of your birds and their home if you are able to post some.

Terry


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*this may work...*

i usually do this with my birds but it may not work with yours (...don't say i'm weird)
i talk to them, and they respond... (like if i sound angry they back off, if Pooper poops on my shoes, for instance- he's done that so many times...  )
and if i say "food" in the morning, they come and coo at me, saying "food, food, food, food" etc.)
perhaps you may need to train them to do that.
and if you are considering a birdbath, doves usually prefer warm water in the morning, mine don't bathe at night, and they glare at me when they hop into cold water (me being slack) instead of the default warm. 
do your birds like being together or do they sometimes fight? it IS quite dangerous to have a dove and a pigeon who don't like each other, particularly if the pigeon is male...


----------



## Verp (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't have a pigeon yet, but I remember reading a thread about this subject on a different forum, so I'll to share what the people in that thread told. Ahem... Pigeons may not have the problem solving skills that parrots have, but they too may benefit from challenges. You could start by putting food in slightly challenging places. You could cut paper into slips around the size of big tree leaves and put treats between and under them so that the bird has to shuffle through the paper to get the treats. There are also cat and dog toys that somehow contain the treats, such as balls that drop food when you roll them.

And, well, it may be hard to teach tricks to a pigeon, it's not like it's impossible, right? Even chickens learn tricks if the reward is immediate after displaying the desired behavior. I've personally been thinking that when I get a dove or a pigeon, I'd reward it for pecking a certain object. Eventually, it could perhaps be possible to make it chase the object, which could result in all kinds of fun. In any case, even though the bird wouldn't learn anything, at least the bird would have some quality time with its owner during training sessions, right?

Here are some interesting (old) videos that may give some insight:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDntbGRPeEU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igcZJXYDxZw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFC62xcOQuQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rst7dIQ4hL8


----------



## tennisplayer15 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for everyones answers. You have some very good ideas. My birds do not fight and im almost 90% sure they are both males. They already have a pan to bathe in. I dont have time to teach them any tricks. Also i.ll post some pictures later on.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they like being in the sun and fresh air and time out flying around, giving treats of raw unsalted peanuts may edear them to you as they really like those, other than that, having clipped wings would be boring to me if I was a pigeon, so you may want to think of having a fly pen and letting the wings grow out so they can get around like a bird should, I think that would be a healthy thing for them to do.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Tennisplayer15... WELCOME to PT...

I have to say.... About 3 months ago I would have been in agreeance with you on the Toy part....
BUT, NOT anymore. Journey LOVES his TOYS... and I DO MEAN loves... He has 2 small stuffed dogs, from Happy Meals that he carries EVERYWHERE..... He also has cat toys , the tiny ones.... made for kittens, he loves to carry them around too. ANd the plastic balls with the bells in them he will literally throw them around, its very funny to watch... Now Willow, our other pijie looks at toys and looks the other way, wants nothing to do with them.... SO you just have to try some and see which works.

Pets mart has a kitten section where some of these are like 99 cent toys... I get a lot of those. Mirror toys work for the doves. We have one of the parakeet mirrors that spin and Noah our Ringneck will sit and spin it till Im dizzy, LOVES to look at himself.... He too, carries the plastic balls with the bells around .... His mate get rather annoyed, but she tolerate him... LOL

Hope that gives you a few ideas.....

ALSO... as a post edit.. Have you thought of getting pigeon pants and taking them out with you since they are indoor pijies?? I highly recommend them.. You can check out those here: www.birdwearoline.org This is JUST one of many you could choose from. But IMHO- there FANTASTIC!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> Hi Tennisplayer15... WELCOME to PT...
> 
> I have to say.... About 3 months ago I would have been in agreeance with you on the Toy part....
> BUT, NOT anymore. Journey LOVES his TOYS... and I DO MEAN loves... He has 2 small stuffed dogs, from Happy Meals that he carries EVERYWHERE..... He also has cat toys , the tiny ones.... made for kittens, he loves to carry them around too. ANd the plastic balls with the bells in them he will literally throw them around, its very funny to watch... Now Willow, our other pijie looks at toys and looks the other way, wants nothing to do with them.... SO you just have to try some and see which works.
> ...


how cute is that!...I don't give mine "toys" but they do like to pick up twigs and pine needles and things like that....they are funny that way...lol


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

SpiritWings,
LOL.....Journey is HILARIOUS... 

Tennisplayer15:

to give you an idea of how much some like toys Im gonna share this with you....

Last night we were trying to get Journey to take a bath in his Kitty pan, filled with warm water.... Normally he just gets right in, no problem... However last night,, NOT happening... SO he LOVES his lil' Cooper(stuffed dog) and so I Took his Cooper from his nest and tossed it out by the tub.... LOW and BEHOLD after 20 MINUTES of trying to get him to come out... HE Hopped right down and came to the RESCUE... WE all busted up laughing.... so Ryland Says "Hey Mom.... Put Cooper in the tub and see if he will get in" ... SO we snatched up ole' Cooper and tossed him in the tub....LOL..JOURNEY CAME flying INTO the tUB right on top of his Stuffie... to save IT!!!!!!!  YES..... SOME LOVE TOYS.... SO much they RESCUE THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a riot at your house, Jenn!! HOW fun for your birds...and, well, _your family_, too! 

Some suggest putting a mirror attached to the cage wall. Males are supposed to love looking at themselves and sometimes attacking as if an intruder!

Cheers

Shi and Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How funny, I also use a baby play pen as an indoor cage. I would suggest letting their wings grow out first, and then letting them out for a fly around the bathroom or a room. They quickly grow bored being in a cage 24/7, even a big one like the play pen. There are even pigeon diapers you can get, or just lay down some old sheets while they're out and wash them after a few "outings". There is nothing they love more than to explore. I have new carpet in my room so I've had to improvise and let my indoor pair fly in the bathroom. They perch on the shower, and love the windowsill. You could also try putting them in something safe outside for a bit, while supervised of course. The change of scenery and sun combined with fresh air will be something for them to enjoy. Also try some different varieties of bird treats; some of mine really like these egg biscuits made for parrots. You can also offer them different lettuces and leafy greens, cut up apples, (thawed) frozen peas, and other goodies to keep them busy. Have fun.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> cut up apples


Just wanted to add for those who might not know this: 

_MINUS the apple seeds... they are poisonious for pijies_. BUt ours LOVE the apples too!!!


Also check out this thread too:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/where-to-purchase-a-flight-suit-35378.html

and MaryJane... I'm in the same boat with the carpet.... new house... and Gosh I hate having them in their pants all the time so.... I give in... BUt I'm looking into tiling the bird room....I feel your pain girl!


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi there,
One thing my dove, Little Ahab (a mildly disabled non-flier) clearly enjoys is foraging. I line part of his large cage with a kind of natural, untreated moss sold for use with reptiles. I then sprinkle a portion of his dry food in several locations over the moss, in addition to a food bowl. He spends much time pecking and foraging in the moss, often favoring it over the easy pickings at the bowl. He also loves nesting in the hollows of the moss. At bedtime, I sprinkle a little snack beside his favorite sleeping spot, and I think he's come to expect that!

The downside of moss: it does make mess -- comes in natural sheets several inches thick, complete with bits of twig, bark and earth. I sweep up a lot! I can make the moss last a while by picking droppings out each day, shaking it out thoroughly every few days and making sure it stays dry (place the water where it won't spill in the moss). But it does need to be changed regularly, and it does add to the cost of bird care. 

You might find another natural material that would give similar foraging opportunities. I'd just be cautious about toxicities, etc., and make sure it's not sprayed or contaminated. There are a number of lists on the web, re plants safe for birds. One of them: http://www.birdsnways.com/articles/plntsafe.htm

I buy the moss on eBay. I get the kind that is *not* dyed, called "live green sheet moss." It comes in five pound boxes (it's light weight), price just gone up  to $19.50 plus shipping. The 5 lb box lasts us quite a while; a couple of months, depending on how much you put in the cage, and how diligently you clean it. 

It gives the little bird so much enjoyment, I make it a priority as much as I'm able! 

My source for moss:
eBay ID: fishingtarzan
eBay store: "NATURAL GREEN MOSS PRODUCTS"
link: http://stores.ebay.com/NATURAL-GREEN-MOSS-PRODUCTS

My best to your birds!
Forest
http://forestrogers.com


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think this is a great idea. My birds love to forage. Most do, and this gives them something to do that is natural. When I put straw down, mine like to forage through it. How did you ever think of it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Forest said:


> Hi there,
> One thing my dove, Little Ahab (a mildly disabled non-flier) clearly enjoys is foraging. I line part of his large cage with a kind of natural, untreated moss sold for use with reptiles. I then sprinkle a portion of his dry food in several locations over the moss, in addition to a food bowl. He spends much time pecking and foraging in the moss, often favoring it over the easy pickings at the bowl. He also loves nesting in the hollows of the moss. At bedtime, I sprinkle a little snack beside his favorite sleeping spot, and I think he's come to expect that!
> 
> The downside of moss: it does make mess -- comes in natural sheets several inches thick, complete with bits of twig, bark and earth. I sweep up a lot! I can make the moss last a while by picking droppings out each day, shaking it out thoroughly every few days and making sure it stays dry (place the water where it won't spill in the moss). But it does need to be changed regularly, and it does add to the cost of bird care.
> ...


excellent idea!.....love it!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Amazing what our feathered friends will do with a little encouragement and the right "toys." 

Of course, bottom line is the bird themselves.

Mr. Squeaks cannot fly due to a half wing amputation. By accident, I discovered something fun for both of us and nutritious for Squeaks.

I was in the kitchen making a salad and Squeaks came to see what I was doing. While pulling apart pieces of dark lettuce leaves, I dropped one. Squeak grabbed, swallowed and looked up for more! 

So, for fun, I dropped little pieces down and he nailed them in the blink of an eye! If I didn't already know that pigeons have great eyesight, I knew then. He never missed one even when I would drop a bunch of little pieces! 

'Course, I had to concentrate because I was laughing so hard!

Love and Hugs

Shi and Squeaks (who says, "Piece of cake!" I'm MR. Squeaks!")


----------

